# HANNAFORD COYOTE HUNT



## Prairie_Rider (Dec 5, 2010)

*HANNAFORD COYOTE HUNT*
Saturday January 21, 2012
Prairie Riders MC Clubhouse - Hannaford, ND
$30 Entrance Fee - 2 Person Teams - 50 Team Limit
Payback: 1st 45%, 2nd 30%, 3rd 15%, Largest & Smallest Coyote 5%
Core Temps Taken & Mouth Blocks Used
NO Snowmobiles or ATV's and No Shotguns
5:00am - 6:00am Morning Check-in & 6:00pm Afternoon Check-in
Released to Hunt at 6:00am. Registration will remain open until 11:00am 
For Questions or to Register Contact:
Chris: (701)789-9982 
[email protected]
**Chili Feed starts at 6:00pm - $5 for Non Hunters**
*** Door Prizes*** 
****After Party starts at 8:00pm****


----------



## Prairie_Rider (Dec 5, 2010)

*Hannaford Coyote Hunt*
January 21, 2012

*Rules:*
1.	Entry fee of $30 a team. (Non-Refundable)
2.	Two person teams only. 50 Team Limit. One vehicle per team.
3.	Cash prizes to 1st, 2nd and 3rd places (Number of coyotes)
4.	Prizes for largest coyote and the smallest coyote taken (Weight)
5.	Payback: 1st 45%, 2nd 30%, 3rd 15%, Largest & Smallest Coyote 5%
6.	Check-in times are 5:00am and 6:00pm (PRMC Clubhouse)
7.	Chili feed provided the night of the hunt for all teams and $5 for non hunters. (6:00pm)
8.	Hunters must be at least 50 ft. from their vehicle when shooting a coyote.
9.	Use of ATV's and/or Snowmobiles the day of the hunt to locate, chase, and/or shoot coyotes is prohibited.
10.	No live decoys and/or dogs. No baiting
11.	No pooling of coyotes between teams.
12.	You have to locate and call your own coyotes.
13.	Mouth calls, hand calls, and electronic calls can be used.
14.	All team members must have all applicable licenses for Furbearer Hunting as set by N.D. Game and Fish Department in their possession the day of the hunt. (Review 2011-12 N.D. Furbearer Hunting and Trapping Guide)
15.	Coyotes can be taken with any legal rifle. No shotguns! 
16.	Core temperatures will be taken from all coyotes at check-in. Coyotes will be disallowed if temperatures and time do not match. (Chest cavity and Rectum)
17.	At 5:00am check-in 10 blocks and bands will be distributed to each team. $10 deposit on blocks ($1 each block) deposit will be returned at 6:00pm check-in if all blocks are returned. Each block will have the team number on it. After each coyote is taken the team must clearly record what number coyote that it is, and the time of the kill on the block. Then with the bands provided secure the block in the coyotes mouth immediately after retrieval. Any coyote turned in without a properly filled out block and secured in the coyote's mouth will be disallowed. 
18.	Coyotes must be exposed to the outdoors belly up, side by side, etc. Do not place in bags, enclosed boxes, or inside a vehicle. This will help with consistency of all core temperatures.
19.	Registration will start at 5:00am and teams will be released to hunt at 6:00am. Teams can still register after the 6:00am release though until 11:00am. Teams must register the day of the hunt even if they have pre-registered, so they can receive mouth blocks.
20.	All ties will be broken by the overall weight total of all coyotes.
21.	All teams will be allowed to keep their coyotes after the hunt.

Please sign that you have read and understand the rules listed above. At least one team member must sign before receiving blocks.

Signature: _________________________________________Date: ____________________

Signature: _________________________________________Date: ____________________


----------



## ndgooseslayer (Jul 26, 2007)

What is the reason for now allowing shotguns?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Its the preferred weapon for snowmobilers.


----------



## Prairie_Rider (Dec 5, 2010)

Exactly! as barebackjack stated


----------



## Prairie_Rider (Dec 5, 2010)

11 days until the hunt for those that still want to register


----------



## Prairie_Rider (Dec 5, 2010)

1 more day!


----------



## Goose Bandit (Mar 17, 2004)

Another successful hunt!!!! Thank you to the teams that participated in this annual hunt!!!! Results will be posted soon!


----------

